# Sugar Low Nitrate?



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

what is this I am reading that a tea spoon of suger a day for 2 weeks and it will elimantae your nitrate problem. have you heard of this. does it work. is it safe?

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Sugar Low <span style=*



Rogergolf66 said:


> what is this I am reading that a tea spoon of suger a day for 2 weeks and it will elimantae your nitrate problem. have you heard of this. does it work. is it safe?
> 
> Roger


Well I have heard of it now. But besides you saying never heard of it.


----------



## Ashlar (Feb 16, 2007)

This is the same root idea behind adding vodka or vinegar to your tank. The sugars feed bacteria that consume nitrates. 

My big question is "How do you know it's going to be _good_ bacteria that eat the sugar?" (I can imagine a cyano outbreak..)


----------

